# Solid, Reliable Army?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If you were going for a solid reliable army, what race and army composition would you going for?


----------



## Remeriel (Jul 9, 2012)

Skaven. Easily the most reliable army. Based solely on their unreliability.

Does that even make sense? Who knows... More coffee!

Rem


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Solid and reliable sounds like one of 4 armies to me:

Warriors of Chaos- smallish blocks of rock hard warriors ripping things apart in combat.

Lizardmen- blocks of saurus and temple guard able to beat most things in combat and with powerful magical support from a slaan destroying enemies or buffing units to help them win fights.

Dwarves- very slow moving but tough troops backed up by superb war machines and the best magical defence in the game (but no spells of their own).

Skaven- huge numbers of weak infantry backed up by a huge variety or random stuff that often kills itself: everything is unreliable but you get enough of it not to matter, coupled with almost all units being Ld10 (by the time you get characters/general bonus and rank bonus to ld) so units rarely run until they've been virtually destroyed anyway.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm gonna go with Dwarves. Pretty much everything is in at least Heavy Armor, alot of it is stubborn. You have some powerful infantry blocks that just stand there and take it, with impressive weaponry in the form of great weapons and dwarven handguns for support. They're bristling with war machines, and they can take some sickening ma... I mean runic weaponry.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What would be the cheaper of the two armies to do, dwarfs or warriors of chaos?

Side question rather than making another thread, what are savage orc armies like?


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

unsure about the amount of dwarves youd need to field an army but WoC are very points heavy 16 marauders (1 box) with command about 150points; 12 warriors (1box) with command (270-350 depending on addons) 

but then again it really comes down to what you prefer the looks of... an army you love to look at is an army youll love to spend time on


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

animosity really fecks with orcs: they're immense fun but a few bad roles can completely ruin your game.

Skaven's randomness balances powerful abilities with the chance to destroying themselves which means it works quite well. Orcs on the other hand are often totally fucked over by a bad animosity role pushing a unit into a fight they can't win or keeping an important unit from moving for a turn (or charging the wrong unit and missing a vital opportunity).


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in the process of planning my main warhammer fantasy army, since I started going back to my local GW store I've felt better and once I finish my Space Marines force which is already nearly painted (waiting for their release to add to them) I'll be moving on to fantasy. 

My local store kind of said the same thing, i.e get what you'll enjoy to paint but I'm not sure, I always factor in how I can use them to and how they play. 

I'm torn between going for a safe solid army, which I think may be on the boring side but at least I'll be able to play with them without problems, or a more fun army that is a bit more exciting to play but may lead to me never winning a game. 

I'd also like it to be relatively small as I don't want to spend to much money (maybe £20 every two weeks) before I can play an actual game with them. If anyone can figure out the ideal army out of that then I'd be most grateful as I can't lol


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Depends what you mean by Reliable. Reliable winning; High Elves (but they're new, so that may change), Dark Elves, Skaven, and Dwarves.

Good to fall back on; Warriors of Chaos, Ogres, Empire, Beastmen or my particular favourite, Vampire Counts.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Another question would be: what's your playstyle? For instance... if you want shooting, we're going to take Warriors of Chaos out of the equation, because they have none. Dwarves, on the other hand, have amazing gunlines, plus cannons, stone throwers, bolt throwers, more guns, crossbows, more guns on th eir scouts, engineers... and did I mention guns?

Warriors of Chaos is a powerful list, with powerful units. They have some really diesel Heavy Cavalry in their Special Slots that start with 1+ armor, and can purchase magical +1S weapons. They can run entirely cav-based if you want using their Marauder Horsemen, or take Warriors on foot as Core, who start at 4+ armor saves. They have a few interesting monsters, not to mention a Daemon Prince if you feel so inclined. They have one of the few armored casters, and again, 4+ to start and impressive combat skills. And, in the far future and you win the lottery, you could go to Forgeworld and add Chaos Dwarves for shooting.

(can you tell I have a little bit of a crush on Chaos? Only reason I don't run them is because I love dragons more, so I go High Elves.)

While on the subject... you also mentioned low $$ cost. High Elves are a little bit more points per unit, but every unit in their army is a pretty impressive elite model.... they have amazing archers in Core and Rare, horse arches, flying archer chariots, bolt throwers... If you go really heavy on Monsters (Dragons, Griffons, Phoenixes) you can keep the total army list low.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I do prefer some shooting in the army if I'm honest and I do have the island of blood models for the high elves, although I've not done anything with them yet as I was told previous to the new book coming out they were rubbish, are the models from the box any good now?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm trying to remember what's in the IoB book. 

Reavers are the Fast Cav, and are pretty good, able to have spears and bows (or just one or the other) for harassing and redirect. 

Sea Guard are very strong Infantry; they're basically Spearmen that also have bows, and with the new High Helm Hero they have some benefits to formations. They're not as good archers as pure archers, which, (if I remember it correctly) have better bows than standard.

Swordmasters are just great; they have Always Strikes First with great weapons. They now have a parry save against ranged, as well.

The Lord on the Griffon's nice, I have no real experience with it. Dragon Armor is something that some units can take now, which grants a 5+/6++, a fire ward save, oh, and a Dragon Mage can wear it.

Outside of IoB, High Elves have new archers with magical flaming bows (Rare), the trusty bolt thrower, a horse chariot, a lion chariot, and now a flying eagle chariot, which can take a bolt thrower. They have 2 new Rare monsters, a fire phoenix and a frost phoenix. Lots of new Lords/Heroes to go with all the different units (for instance, the Annointed is the Lord version of Phoenix Guard), and Silver Helms as Core, for a full cav army option as well.

You _could_ make an entirely ranged force with this codex, from Core to Special to Rare to Lords and Heroes.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Xabre said:


> I'm trying to remember what's in the IoB book.
> 
> Reavers are the Fast Cav, and are pretty good, able to have spears and bows (or just one or the other) for harassing and redirect.
> 
> ...


I've been search for info on whether the high elf noble on griffon is any good but can't seem to find any, what I do find is people continuously using it as a noble on a great eagle but not sure why.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So I decided to paint the mage from the IoB, I'd be putting it off for a while but I think it came out ok.










So I was wondering how I could go about building on what's in the box, do you think a box of spearmen to be made into more sea guard is a good place to start?

I also fancy having some tiranoc chariots and eagles in future, I like the "normal" less flashy nature of them, it reminds me of the old days.


----------

